# Burl Bowl



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I got this piece of wood from a friend years ago. I wasn't sure what to do with it since it had a big defect in the middle. I wanted to do a burl with the outside left alone so I mounted it to a piece of plywood with wedges glued on with hot glue. Then I just turned the inside.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow ... very inventive way to mount the blank, and beautiful piece of turned art 

I'm not sure I would have the nerve to crank that up on my lathe, I've never had much faith in hot-melt glue! How fast did you turn it?


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

wow! that is sweet! how did yo ukeep the bark from coming off with the glue?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work John,
did you grind any of that recess out? It looks like it follow the outside shape of the piece.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I got lucky and the glue only pulled of a little bark and it was the outside layer so the brass brushing I did of the bark side cleaned that up. 
I aligned the bowl very carefully when setting up the jig so that I could turn away all the split. The entire top surface was turned. It was offcenter so the longer lip was challenging to turn clean.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty cool john and an innovative way to mount it
glad it came out good for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I like what you did with the burl. :thumbsup:

I got a cheery burl last summer. It is sealed and waiting for me to figure out how to use it. I had to remove the bark, but was thinking about keeping the outside and turning the inside.

I was thinking about how to mount this. It is oblong. You have given me some ideas. Thanks. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's pretty darn cool.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very clever and nicely executed.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

Great looking bowl! 
Love your method of chucking that piece.
Very nice.


----------

